# Anyone needs subs up northern Ohio, S Mich?



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

We have a couple trucks sitting idle are getting a bit stir crazy. I keep seeing snow up north anyone need a hand?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

we arnt getting any snow for a week now . no i don't need any help but their is a co . up here called reliable that is all ways hiring ( you'll have to goggle the # ) around here you may only get $40 - 60 per hour so it may not be worth your trip


----------

